# Has anyone tried a Zibra brush?



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

I picked up a Brush made by a company named Zibra at my local Home Depot, mostly out of curiosity. I had never heard of this brand before so I didn't expect much, but, I was pleasantly surprised at how well it worked on trim. It is probably the smoothest brush I have ever used and I was amazed at how much it could cover with one dip. Does anyone know anything about this company? I found their site at www.enjoyzibra.com. Do they sell brushes anywhere besides Home Depot. Anyway, if you haven't tried one yet, pick one up and see what you think. I have always used wooster, but I think these things work and feel way better.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL, You must think we are awful stupid. If you want to advertise here, buy some space like the rest.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Totally spamming. All three of his posts mention this wonderbrush.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

They look cheap, like a step up from a chip brush, and they're made in CHINA....

saltairhhi, you thanked me for telling you to use a "right handed" brush, either you missed the sarcasm, arent a painter, or cant read english and copy/pasted the sales pitch for your brushes everywhere


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> LOL, You must think we are awful stupid. If you want to advertise here, buy some space like the rest.


He appears to be a handyman in SC. Might just be thinking he found a great brush.


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

To NCPaint1 - none of the above, I just enjoyed your joke!


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

*wow, feeling the love*



Woodland said:


> LOL, You must think we are awful stupid. If you want to advertise here, buy some space like the rest.





Rcon said:


> Totally spamming. All three of his posts mention this wonderbrush.


Looking back I guess it does sound a little like a sales pitch, my bad! I just signed in today to see if I could learn more about it or if anyone else has tried them out. Didn't realize everyone was so passionate about paint brushes.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> They look cheap, like a step up from a chip brush, and they're made in CHINA....
> 
> saltairhhi, you thanked me for telling you to use a "right handed" brush, either you missed the sarcasm, arent a painter, or cant read english and copy/pasted the sales pitch for your brushes everywhere


They are in fact very similar to the Wooster Silver Tip that many guys are raving over. So close that I would be hard pressed to tell you which was which if blind folded. They sell like crazy at the local Glidden store.

Its a good brush but like the Silver Tip, very difficult to clean. You can leave either brush in a can of water for a couple days and it wont bend like many brushes do in a few minutes resting on the bottom of a can.

There is a review on my old site for the Zibra brushes. From the new site its all the way down the bottom on the archives. Since you have not used one you could at least read about my experience using one. They dont look anything like a chip brush. Go take a look


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Zibra grip-n-glide 1-1/4-inch triangle trim brush, for use with latex paints. Uniquely-designed for corner painting and other trim work. Zibra grip-n-glide paint brushes offer ultra smooth paint release and long-lasting durability. The solid, round, and tapered brush tips provide crisp, smooth, and uniform coverage. Hourglass handle provides comfort and multiple grips--spin it, flip it, roll it.


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks JP, your blog post about these Zibra brushes was partly what got me to finally pick one up and try it out. These "lable lovers" can keep paying for their $20 brushes if they want but I see no problem in using a $10 brush if I find it to be superior.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

saltairhhi said:


> Thanks JP, your blog post about these Zibra brushes was partly what got me to finally pick one up and try it out. These "lable lovers" can keep paying for their $20 brushes if they want but I see no problem in using a $10 brush if I find it to be superior.


If you are paying $20 for a silver tip, you're paying too much. That brush is $10-$12 in most places.


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> If you are paying $20 for a silver tip, you're paying too much. That brush is $10-$12 in most places.


I have usually used a Wooster Ultra series and have always liked them but the Zibra seems to hold a lot more paint. Haven't tried the Silver tip, will have to check it out. Still cant find anything I like better than Wooster roller cages with quick release so I can easily switch between the 9 inch and 4 inch rollers.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

saltairhhi said:


> I have usually used a Wooster Ultra series and have always liked them but the Zibra seems to hold a lot more paint. Haven't tried the Silver tip, will have to check it out. Still cant find anything I like better than Wooster roller cages with quick release so I can easily switch between the 9 inch and 4 inch rollers.


Ultra firm should be around $16'ish for 3". Corona Cortez (my favorite) probably around $18'ish for a 3"


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Whew! Boy am I glad somebody likes these brushes. I was almost ready to go to all the Home Depot stores in my area and throw a hissy or just stay home and be depressed all day.

Naaa, I'm going fishing. 

What are the rules here for advertising anyway?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

besides advanced weapons systems and garbage, the professional paint brush is one of the last remaining products made in America.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

We produce a great deal of methane too, having a corner on the market for BS.


----------



## wade502 (Jul 19, 2020)

Zibra IS REAL! The Best cut in, trim brush I've used. Perfect lines, easy. Holds paint. No need to keep dipping every few inches.


----------



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

*With all due RESPECT (to my tardiness on the thread) ...*

:glasses: I've got my good brushes and my dust brushes. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

SunHouseProperties said:


> :glasses: I've got my good brushes and my dust brushes. :vs_smirk:


All of my dust brushes were once good brushes. I've found a quality paint brush to have a natural life-cycle. From the go to cutting brush to the utility brush (getting worn) to the beater brush (super-worn) to the duster. Brushes are handy that way.


----------

